# XDM or px4 storm



## fattie801 (Dec 11, 2009)

i have been looking into the XDM and was pretty much set on my choice of it but i was speaking to a man tday that suggested i look into the beretta px4 storm. i went adn held one but the guy was not very inteligent on the world of hand guns (which is wierd considering he was in the hand gun department but owell) and was un able to help me at all other than letting me hold it. I have not been able to ind much info on it on the beretta site and it was not clear on what it actually came with from the factoy. one of my questions is what excactly do they come with in the box ( different back straps, different mag release buttons, multiple magazines, etc.)? also how reliable are thse two guns compaired side to side? which company has better customer service? which is more accurate in your personal opinion? which is the better deal in your opinion and why? and which is a better CC gun?

sorry for all the questions but like i said i couldent find much info on it else where.

thanks a ton in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

To answer your questions in the order presented:

1. A salesperson can open the box they came in show you.
2. Reliability will be equal.
3. Beretta seems to have poor CS, while Springfield's CS reputation is good.
4. You will not find any difference in inherent accuracy. However, you might be more accurate with one over the other. Only you can find that out.
5. The better deal depends on the price. What price are you talking about?
6. Neither is better than the other as a CCW, but I wouldn't carry either. Both of those pistols are sidearms, and are not as easily concealed as something that was designed as a concealed weapon. This isn't to say that you can't conceal them, as many do carry a standard-sized handgun as a CCW. But there is a reason why compact versions are made, and this is because they are easier to conceal than a full-sized. If by chance you are concerned about ease of carry, you should look at the compact versions that are designed for easy concealment.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

yes what Phil said....both of those guns in compact are pretty nice, I would take a look at them for sure...I have not shot the Beretta PX4 sub compact but it feels great in my hand, I have wanted one of those for a while...


----------



## mapcase (Oct 21, 2009)

*Beretta Px4 info*

I have the Beretta Px4 F in .45. Got it back in November. What it came with:
- 2 mags (1 was 9 rounds, the other 10)
- 3 backstraps (one of which is attached to the gun)
- Bore brush
- Manual, registration, and other papers
- Plastic cup thingie (I think this is just put in there to add support to the case, like those pizza box ones)
- Case: somewhat flimsy and barely holds all listed items

I've only shot it once, put about 100 rounds through it, no problems what so ever.

The issue I did have with it, before I even fired it, is that there were several chips out of the coating on the bottom of the slide, which have grown. This is not wear, but actual chipping. Now this is in a place where you can't see it until its disassembled. My concern is that the chipping will start to creep up onto the rest of the slide. I've also got wear under the manual safety (it's ambidextrous and the wear is on the side I don't even use). Time will tell how bad it gets, but that kind of workmanship is a bit of a turn off, and if I knew about it ahead of time, I probably wouldn't have bought it. It's a cosmetic thing, but I believe if I'm paying $600 for a gun there shouldn't be any issues. Hell, no matter what you pay. But that's just not how things seem to go. For what it's worth, I haven't heard anyone else with a chipping problem on these.

The other posters mentioned the Beretta Px4 in subcompact. I know that gun had major issues with the coating coming off the slide. More like flakes than chips. I found this in various forums, when searching for info about the Px4. Don't know if Beretta's fixed it in the manufacturing process yet. Ido know people were having issues trying to get Beretta to fix it, as it was considered "cosmetic," so Phil might be dead on about their customer service being not-so-hot.

Hope that helps. 

Chris


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

As mentioned before, both of these guns are about as reliable as a firearm gets. 

I do own the px4, I have the type F 9mm. This model is SA/DA with manual safety and decocker. 
My box came with:
2 mags, both 17 rounds
3 backstraps (one was on gun)
manual
lock(2 keys)

For what it's worth, I think the rotating barrel in the storm makes a significant difference on the follow up shot. I was also considering the XD at the time I purchased my Beretta. I could not be happier with the choice that I made. Good luck and be safe 

P.S. I also carry concealed, and I don't have any problem concealing the "full size" px4 IWB. (I am 5'9" and 190lbs)


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

A friend has a PX4 G model. We shoot all of the time together. I shoot mostly Glock but have an XDm, 9mm 1911, M&P 9mm Pro, Sig P228, etc. The PX4 is going to be my next purchase. My buddy is getting tired of my borrowing and shooting his. 

The recoil is about as little as I have experienced. Seems extremely well made and durable. Points VERY well. Love the look of it. Holsters extremely well. Shoots, for me, better and quicker than the XDm. Much less flip with every shot. Better grip feel. Easy take down.

Either way yu won't go wrong. The XDm is just blown out of proportion now with prices that are ridiculous in comparison to the PX4. Hell you can get one for 549 versus a blued XDm for 699. I was lucky enough to buy one awhile ago for $560. Good luck now. 

Enjoy.....


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

I gave my son a Beretta for Christmas but I have never held it. On the other hand, I have an XDm and I love it. Good grip and good customer service too.
:watching:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

My Beretta PX4 came with the following:
2 mags, both 17 rounds
3 backstraps small, medium, large
manual , lock

The PX4 consists of a reinforced poly frame with a slide of iron carbon steel forging. The slide is finished in Beretta’s Bruntion, an epoxyresin coating that is baked on. The F series is a DA/SA, with side mounted safety and decocker. The G series is the same except the slide mounted safety functions only as a decocker. The D series is a DAO with no safety.

The interchangeable backstraps can provide various grips depending on hand size. Both front and backstraps are checkered for a better grip.

The locking system uses the rotating barrel design similar to the Beretta Cougar. The recoil spring and guide is a captive unit. This system makes the felt recoil very light for a 9mm. The sights are square picture with three white dots. Trijicon night sights are available.

:smt1099


----------



## USMC Combat VET (Feb 13, 2010)

*XD's*

I owed an 9mm XD 5inch OD Green and Black Tactical and in my opinion it was a decent weapon.
Personally I say hold it aim it, if it fits your hand and you like it go for it better yet find a local shooting range that has a store front and see if they will rent you both to test fire if you are in So California Iron Sights shooting range in Oceanside does that, Right out the Main gate Entrance of Camp Pendleton Marine Corps Base. Good luck and remember a weapon is only as accurate as you are proficient, and only as reliable as you take care of it.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am following this thread being in the same boat.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Having no experience with the storm I can not comment on it.
But I have the XDm 9mm and it has been a great pistole as have all my Springfield guns.


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've never held the XD, but I own a PX4 in 9mm. I don't know about the sub compact, but my Beretta is a little fat to carry. I have a split belt type holster, and it's built for a Kimber .45 Works fine for that gun, but it sometimes sticks out below my shirt if I raise my arms. I'm looking into a glock 23, but I'm really wondering why more people don't have the G32 (.357) Ballistics are much better for the .357, and my Ruger wheel gun is a joy to shoot. I'm wondering about the glock RTF2 rough finish they've just come out with. Any comments?


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

the xdm is a nice gun but i really like the px4...super nice gun


----------

